# Your wierdest successful bait? (or lure!)



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## colzinho (Aug 6, 2007)

not a bait when we were kids we would make a lure out of ring-pulls from a coke-can, just tie a rusty treble on 1 end and mainline to the other. It caught perch (redfin) in the local gravel pit pretty well. Of coursewith us pommys being obsessed with them, the real innovation was for carp bait with all the wierd and wonderfuls coming out: spuds, peanuts (soaked in vanilla essence), and hemp seeds :?


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

i think i mentioned it in the cheese thread but T-curve and I used some hot chips (gone cold) and got some good bream on them. Also fishing with my son once, we ran out of bait so used bits of vegemite sandwich which also caught bream.

Not that long ago i tied a huge jig head to my line to try and drag up something lost overboard and managed a big flattie, that was with no bait at all!

good one Red, this should get some good replies I reckon!


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

The weirdest successful bait for me would have to be the Powerbait trout bait, looks like bright coloured play dough. First time i saw it i thought there would be no way any fish would eat that, but it definately works well. 

And ive also caught a couple of carp years ago in lake tuggeranong on McDonalds french fries. :shock:


----------



## colzinho (Aug 6, 2007)

Bremer prawns (just kidding  )


----------



## lazydays (Aug 30, 2005)

Not really bait but............

1. Back in the "good old days" when we had big runs of tailor the standard lure was a bean sinker wih a piece of wire through it. Flatten it out with a hammer, put a bit of a bend in the flattened sinker, tie a hook on one end and a swivel on the other end and then push the swivel end through a piece of white rag

2. Cotton wool or a small piece of white rag hanging under a piece of bread on small #8 hooks to catch poddy mullets for jewfish bait

3. Garden snails after heavy rain was always good for bream around Broadbeach Island when the caravan park was there.

4. A little bit of green cotton thread hanging in the middle of a bit of "weed" for luderick when they wouldn't suck the bait all the way in.

5. A big school of tailor off The Bluff, Iluka, when we ran out of pillies and they kept bighting on bare hooks at just about our feet....quite an amazing sight.


----------



## yaker (Aug 29, 2005)

.


----------



## Mushi (Aug 31, 2005)

As a yound kid, camping on the Murray i baited up with some fried egg which snagged a big ol carp :?


----------



## Eberbachl (Jun 21, 2007)

Have caught a bunch of flatties in PPB on old cigarette butts when desperate for bait once (and when I used to smoke). :lol:


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

Eberbachl said:


> Have caught a bunch of flatties in PPB on old cigarette butts when desperate for bait once (and when I used to smoke). :lol:


heh, done that too.

Caught a mixed bag on a piece of VB can with a treble tied to it on the same day


----------



## Lureme (Jul 1, 2007)

lazydays said:


> Not really bait but............
> 
> 1. Back in the "good old days" when we had big runs of tailor the standard lure was a bean sinker wih a piece of wire through it. Flatten it out with a hammer, put a bit of a bend in the flattened sinker, tie a hook on one end and a swivel on the other end and then push the swivel end through a piece of white rag
> 
> ...


----------



## bushwoodboy (Oct 5, 2006)

colzinho said:


> when we were kids we would make a lure out of ring-pulls from a coke-can


Have done the same thing at Fraser after running out of pillies.
When they were on the chew worked just as well as the pillies.
My dad also swore that on a camping trip they caught bream on
tinned golden circle pineapple pieces after running out of bait :shock: 
Cheers Mal


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

As a kid, we were having a bbq at the local park/jetty and dad forgot the prawns.
The fish ate well that night, t-bone steak!!
It worked a treat!
I caught lots of fish and dad enjoyed a few beers.
We had an awesome steak too!!!


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

lazydays said:


> 3. Garden snails after heavy rain was always good for bream around Broadbeach Island when the caravan park was there.


lazydays, thats where I started using snails and slugs after any big wet period,.... I was caretaker at B.I.Cara Pk for about 7 years straight after the flood of 74, and used to feed daily a mangrove jack with table scraps there

Over the years I've had good results on bream with bullocks heart, kidney or liver strips rolled in bran which dissolved away like a berley when in the water...but theres not much the scavenging bream won't eat though.

As a kid we also dipped our baits in kero to attract bream at Gladesville Bridge and the Harbour


----------



## liquor box (Jun 4, 2007)

i have often wondered if seafood extender would work as a bait? If it is meant to be a substitute then it should actually work.


----------



## waldo (Aug 19, 2007)

Not exactly a bait, but have used crunched up cheezels as burley while fishing for gar. Got pretty good results.


----------



## lonewolf (Aug 14, 2007)

the weirdest bait ive ever used has to be liver-ox liver to be exact and have had some great results fishing over the winter period in the uk the whitting seem to love it and the cod and the dogfish so do the crabs-be interesting to see if you used it over there as what you would catch on it :lol:


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

in NZ kidney was always a favorite when i was a kid but the best methods for collecting herrings (yellow eyed mullet) for bait was to chase them in to the shallows near the bank and them blow them out of the water with big rocks, most of them stayed in one piece, a few got tenderized.
The other method was in christchurch at the entrance to a causway, at low tide the fish would school waiting to get back over the mud flats and we would put on a sinker with several trebles above it, wined it fast and jerk it through the school.
We would usually get a coulple of hundred in half an hour.
Dad claimed he use to tickle trout, hand under the grass bank gently tickle the trout on the belly from the tail moving up, then in one move slide your hand into the gills and flick it on to the bank.
Never saw it myself but he convinced me.
He also said geese sleep with their heads up and you can get them at night with hedge clippers.

As a kid these all seem like good ideas but when you are older it starts to look a little crazy.
 
Kerry


----------



## Dillo (Dec 6, 2006)

Fellas

best I can offer was a flathead caught on the parsons nose of a cooked chook I had taken for the mate and I for lunch. At the time wished I had a kilo of them as from memory we had not had a bite until the parsons nose went over the side to the amusement and then amazement of my mate.   

Rod


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi all,

Well, not quite successful, but very very nearly.....

When I was a kid fishing in the old UK, hoping for roach, rudd and the like, fishing with a float, and bits of bread,.....did a fast retrieve, and a large pike swallowed the float, and I had him on for a couple of minutes, but managed to spit it out....

boy oh boy, he never even got close to the hook!

Cheers all andybear :lol: :lol:


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi all,

About 35 years ago, a mate of mine caught a flathead using an army ration pack can opener as a lure, the hook was tied on!

Cheers all Andybear :lol: :lol:


----------

